# Married to a Sociopath



## youngnmarried16 (Jun 9, 2017)

So my husband has started his K2 kick again(yes I'm an idiot for believing he would change) now I'm pushed to the edge. I started to piece everything together and it just clicked to me that maybe my husband doesn't really love me. He wants to hold on to me for something and I'm not sure why...more to come please comment or share ideas...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

youngnmarried16 said:


> He wants to hold on to me for something and I'm not sure why...more to come please comment or share ideas...


Back in June, you posted about how this guy has been in jail more than he's been _out_, he refuses to work, he spends his day drinking with his other loser unemployed friends, he does NOTHING around the house, is a junkie, totaled your car, and depends on YOU to provide *everything* for the both of you.

Now why do you* THINK* he keeps you around? Do you honestly think it's because he loves you so much? The kid is 22 and completely worthless. You're his mommy who supports him and makes sure he has a home to come back to and clean clothes and food on the table and a TV to play his childish games on. Why in hell would he give THAT up?

I'm sorry, but you're so damned blinded by love that you can't see how foolish you're acting.

One day, those rose colored glasses will come off. One day.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Your husband is a repeat offender and an addict. The best advice I can offer is get a lawyer and a divorce.


----------



## youngnmarried16 (Jun 9, 2017)

I get that I am an enabler and I'm working on doing what's best for me. I just wanted to update my story because soon I will look to people for coping with divorce and keeping me focus on myself because I have invested so much time and effort into this marriage...I'm a sucker yes and I get easily manipulated. It's time for me to change.


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

youngnmarried16 said:


> I get that I am an enabler and I'm working on doing what's best for me. I just wanted to update my story because soon I will look to people for coping with divorce and keeping me focus on myself because I have invested so much time and effort into this marriage...I'm a sucker yes and I get easily manipulated. It's time for me to change.


Ok, you've said it now act on it. Seriously the only way you're going to do this is pack all your stuff, walk out the door and don't look back. It's going to hurt like hell for a while but you can do it, and you know it's what you NEED to do.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

We humans are terribly flawed, we think because we love someone that with a bit of effort a relationship can work. Many of us have wasted years of our lives in bad relationships because of what we think is love. The truth is we can love someone, and they can also love us, but that doesn't guarantee compatibility, love just isn't enough to get thru life on. 

Your husband is bad for you, your husband is ruining your life and any chance of a happy future, it sucks to realize someone you love can be so harmful to your life, but the facts are right in front of you. It sure doesn't sound like he's worth wasting more of your life on.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

What's your plan?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

youngnmarried16 said:


> I get that I am an enabler and I'm working on doing what's best for me. I just wanted to update my story because soon I will look to people for coping with divorce and keeping me focus on myself because I have invested so much time and effort into this marriage...I'm a sucker yes and I get easily manipulated. It's time for me to change.


Well, I agree.

You also said this same thing in June about needing to get your ducks in a row and all that - and here you are again, 'surprised' that this loser just keeps showing you EXACTLY who he is.

By the way, whose buying everything for him? Who pays for his cell phone? Who buys his liquor? Whose giving this POS the money to get K2? We all know he's much too good to work and EARN a dollar (and sadly, has probably never earned an HONEST dollar in his life), so _someone_ must be working and handing him money. 

You sound like a very sweet and loving young lady who simply doesn't have the life experience or the courage to get herself out of a very bad situation. He's nothing more than a parasite who is slowly bleeding you dry and I think deep down, you know that.


----------

